# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (7 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2015)

Nett  :thx: dir


----------



## pectoris (7 Sep. 2015)

nicht schlecht...das aok-schild is ja mal echt der brüller!


----------



## Zeus40 (8 Sep. 2015)

Sind einige Lacher dabei rofl3

:thx:


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2015)

pectoris schrieb:


> nicht schlecht...das aok-schild is ja mal echt der brüller!



Finde ich auch :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (8 Sep. 2015)

pectoris schrieb:


> nicht schlecht...das aok-schild is ja mal echt der brüller!



Die denken halt mit !


----------

